# Egyptian Swift



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friends

New Egyptian Swift Boulk from my Friend Ahmed Elattar Pigeon Loft

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2011/04/egyptian-swif-boulk-keshr-bondok-pigeon.html

Regards


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

i love the egyptian swift so much


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello Sunwater
than you for comment
do you keep any Egyptian Swift?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

awesome bolks 
the american bolks beak is lil bit long that yours


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

no i wish there not much in canada and the ones that are they cost 200$ eachor more


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

sunwater said:


> no i wish there not much in canada and the ones that are they cost 200$ eachor more


For quality stock bread to Egyptian standards they are equally expensive in the U.S. .


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

blongboy said:


> awesome bolks
> the american bolks beak is lil bit long that yours


whats up with the signature with hawks on it


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

tipllers rule said:


> whats up with the signature with hawks on it


You keep asking that. Those are ES.


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> For quality stock bread to Egyptian standards they are equally expensive in the U.S. .


no for low quality the ok ones are $400 and best are from $600 to what ever else


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

tipllers rule said:


> whats up with the signature with hawks on it



these are pigeons .


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

How do they fly?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Mader631 said:


> How do they fly?


like swift! ...very spooky birds..always on a look out


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Mader631 said:


> How do they fly?


I know a guy who has an ES that flys and lands on his shoulder when he taps his shoulder. Pretty cool.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

2y4life said:


> I know a guy who has an ES that flys and lands on his shoulder when he taps his shoulder. Pretty cool.


really! ...cool i wish mine was like that ...they hate just looking at me lol


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Blong,

Most ES are very wild and flighty. The only reason his one ES is that way was because it was hand raised. It was cool to see an ES fly to his shoulder on command.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

There is a flea market near me that has a vender that sells Egyption Swifts for ten bucks each. Or 15 each depending on his "mood". I bought two pairs. Here is a bad picture of a couple of them. They are "flighty" and do not like humans near as much as my homers. I undertand that some people race ES out to about 100 miles, so either they ahve very good eyesight or they have homing ability. With those very long wings, maybe they could be crossed with homers to make super racing pigeons. (just kidding folks....sort of) 

These birds are actually darker than in the pic and resemble a Coopers hawk in coloration. If one of these was in a tree a hundred feet away from you. You would probably think it was a hawk and not a pigeon.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

conditionfreak said:


> There is a flea market near me that has a vender that sells Egyption Swifts for ten bucks each. Or 15 each depending on his "mood". I bought two pairs. Here is a bad picture of a couple of them. They are "flighty" and do not like humans near as much as my homers. I undertand that some people race ES out to about 100 miles, so either they ahve very good eyesight or they have homing ability. With those very long wings, maybe they could be crossed with homers to make super racing pigeons. (just kidding folks....sort of)
> 
> These birds are actually darker than in the pic and resemble a Coopers hawk in coloration. If one of these was in a tree a hundred feet away from you. You would probably think it was a hawk and not a pigeon.


*Cool* now I know where to get some...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> There is a flea market near me that has a vender that sells Egyption Swifts for ten bucks each. Or 15 each depending on his "mood". I bought two pairs. Here is a bad picture of a couple of them. They are "flighty" and do not like humans near as much as my homers. I undertand that some people race ES out to about 100 miles, so either they ahve very good eyesight or they have homing ability. *With those very long wings, maybe they could be crossed with homers to make super racing pigeons.* (just kidding folks....sort of)
> 
> These birds are actually darker than in the pic and resemble a Coopers hawk in coloration. If one of these was in a tree a hundred feet away from you. You would probably think it was a hawk and not a pigeon.


that a look at these guy ...for some reason i like them alot ..they fly like their father and very flighty..let see if they can home(their mom is a middle distance bird)
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/color-to-blue-blue-52104.html


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> There is a flea market near me that has a vender that sells Egyption Swifts for ten bucks each. Or 15 each depending on his "mood". I bought two pairs. Here is a bad picture of a couple of them. They are "flighty" and do not like humans near as much as my homers. I undertand that some people race ES out to about 100 miles, so either they ahve very good eyesight or they have homing ability. With those very long wings, maybe they could be crossed with homers to make super racing pigeons. (just kidding folks....sort of)
> 
> These birds are actually darker than in the pic and resemble a Coopers hawk in coloration. If one of these was in a tree a hundred feet away from you. You would probably think it was a hawk and not a pigeon.


Nice birds
I think it's better in realty

they need more short bake


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Blongboy who care's what anyone else say's those are awesome looking birds, would love to have some although from the sounds of it they are out of my price range lol just a poor old country biker.


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Blongboy those are great looking birds and as long as you enjoy them who cares what anyone else has to say. This is another breed that I would love to get into although they sound as if they are out of my price range. Just a poor country biker lol


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

95SPORTSTER said:


> Blongboy those are great looking birds and as long as you enjoy them who cares what anyone else has to say. This is another breed that I would love to get into although they sound as if they are out of my price range. Just a poor country biker lol


?????


----------

